# 98 VW Jetta GLX a/c not working



## littlek1989 (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm curious, I just went and refilled my freon and my a/c compressor doesn't kick on so yeah, I don't have any a/c, but I'm curious what all the other possible causes there could be for this? I don't want to go throw 450 bucks on a new one and it be some small fix?
Also out of curiousity, the driver side engine fan has been unplugged for a year, I forget why my brother did it, I can't remember if it was because the fan stayed on after he turned the car off, but is this year's jetta's fan supposed to stay on like that and could that possibly have something to do with the fact of my a/c not working is that fan not being plugged in or because that fan keeps running, which sounds a bit off the wall, but hey, it's a vw, they got some weird stuff going on.
Anyways, what are my possibilties?


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

unplug the pressure sensor on the dryer by the right front part of the car. 

look at the connector and bridge the top right and bottom left connector. The a/c should come on. 

Look for the ambient temp sensor in the rain tray. bridge and see if the a/c works as normal. 

check fuses under dash and check fuses under coolant ball. 

does the a/c button light in the dash come on? 

does the blower fan work when you put it on full?


----------



## lostroot1 (Oct 16, 2002)

the number one issue is gonna be the high low switch.. 90 percent of the time if there is enough freon


----------



## ReRa1 (Jan 14, 2005)

fourie_marius said:


> unplug the pressure sensor on the dryer by the right front part of the car.
> 
> look at the connector and bridge the top right and bottom left connector. The a/c should come on.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the thread hijacking... but I am in the same boat...

I just found this issue today... A/C was working strong a week ago.. the compressor turns when turned manually.. it wont engage with the button... and I havent tried to bridge anything yet, but:

FUSE under dash is fine. Dont know how to check the Relay tho..

Havent checked fuse under coolant ball (is that the one that is under that clear cover? I havent seen any other fuses down there)..

A/C button light comes on... Blower fan works on all positions...

Any suggestions are most welcome!

Thanks guys!


----------



## autodealer (Aug 26, 2010)

littlek1989 said:


> I'm curious, I just went and refilled my freon and my a/c compressor doesn't kick on so yeah, I don't have any a/c, but I'm curious what all the other possible causes there could be for this? I don't want to go throw 450 bucks on a new one and it be some small fix?
> Also out of curiousity, the driver side engine fan has been unplugged for a year, I forget why my brother did it, I can't remember if it was because the fan stayed on after he turned the car off, but is this year's jetta's fan supposed to stay on like that and could that possibly have something to do with the fact of my a/c not working is that fan not being plugged in or because that fan keeps running, which sounds a bit off the wall, but hey, it's a vw, they got some weird stuff going on.
> Anyways, what are my possibilties?


can be some kind of wiring issue since your brother tinkered with your a/c connection - bad idea coz mezzing with the electrical parts of your car can be troublesome I even went to an expert electrician to test the connections and he required me to but some jetta parts to make it work again


----------

